# McGregor/Mayweather Fight



## amlove21 (Jan 28, 2017)

This deserves it's own thread. 

Mayweather, McGregor agree: Fight is possible


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't see it happening. Lots of jaw jacking by both sides. Floyd won't get in the ring for less that $100 million and a cut of everything.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2017)

A:  I'll believe it when I see it

B:  Floyd has no ground game, that's not in dispute.

C:  Everything I've heard about McGregor is that he has not 'real' boxing skills.  He'd get his ass handed to him in a stand up.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 29, 2017)

They're talking about a money fight, you know that boxing fans would pay. UFC fans would pay. Casual fans of both would pay- granted, it's not going to be a $100 mil guarantee like Floyd got for Manny- but Dana already started the bidding at $25 mil bottom floor for both. 

It would be a boxing match, Floyd won't go in an MMA bout w Conor.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 29, 2017)

I think Mayweather would wipe the floor with him in a straight boxing match...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 29, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> This deserves it's own thread.
> 
> Mayweather, McGregor agree: Fight is possible



The Universe needs this fight to happen....


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I think Mayweather would wipe the floor with him in a straight boxing match...


That's the shitty thing about it, Mayweather would fight this fight exactly like his last 10-20 fights have gone. With the exception of some TKO's and a KO in 1999, Mayweather boxes, he doesn't fight. He's a slippery counterpuncher that never brawls and just wins points, specifically in rounds 6-12. To purists? Sure it's pretty. 

To people accustomed to watching MMA fights, it's boring. I think Mayweather would dominate and win a UD against Conor, but he's not knocking him out. probably not knocking him down.


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 29, 2017)

I think the key would be the gloves.  If they wore the mma gloves it would be a legit match.  I think the ability for boxers to take so much damage over time with the heavier gloves is a part of the sport - but one that really skews to fighters with Mayweather's style.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 29, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I think the key would be the gloves.  If they wore the mma gloves it would be a legit match.  I think the ability for boxers to take so much damage over time with the heavier gloves is a part of the sport - but one that really skews to fighters with Mayweather's style.


And there is NO WAY Floyd agrees to anything other than boxing regulated gloves. He's not throwing on 4 oz gloves for anything less than a bajillion dollars.


----------



## CDG (Jan 30, 2017)

I wouldn't pay to see this fight unless there was some compromise on Mayweather's part.  Since that arrogant fuck won't do anything to step outside his comfort zone, I don't see it happening.  I would love to see a highlight of McGregor wading through some jabs to get a hook in and knock Floyd the fuck out though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree, the only way this fight happens, is if it benefits Floyd and the deck is stacked in his favor. It will be boxing,  with the high purse to Floyd, and he will fight for a points decision.  After his Olympic medal and he turned pro, I followed him, when he used to actually slug it out. He was pretty amazing. Now, can't stand the motherfucker.  Full of himself, beats up on women, and won't get in there and bang. I don't think to highly of Conor either, but at least he will step out of the comfort zone and fight, I do respect that.

Funny thing, either one of the Diaz brothers could cross over to professional boxing and do very well. I'm not so sure about Conor doing as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 30, 2017)

By the time this fight happens, Floyd will be 45 and Conor will have worked on his boxing for six years.  I'll take Connor in a KO or Floyd in a UD.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 17, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I think the key would be the gloves.  If they wore the mma gloves it would be a legit match.  I think the ability for boxers to take so much damage over time with the heavier gloves is a part of the sport - but one that really skews to fighters with Mayweather's style.



Most amateur bouts are with 10oz gloves... professionals? like 7

A lot of people see boxing gloves and think these big padded pillows. I had gloves that I would spar with (more padding over the wrist) and then I had my bag gloves (think the pillow looking ones to protect the hands). You can feel the other guy's knuckles through sparring gloves.

My stance from a pugilist state of mind is that Connor McGregor would get absolutely knocked the fuck out. I see some of the comments about Mayweather's style about being a counter puncher and slippery but McGregor is going to make so many mistakes that I can't even imagine Mayweather not taking advantage of this. He specifically stated that he would exit retirement to make this happen, suggested that McGregor get the biggest payday he can get because he's about to get his ass beat boxing...

I'm curious to see what happens.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't get the excitement around this fight.  Mayweather may be a prick, but he is an exceptional boxer.  Conor may be a prick, but he is an exceptional MMA fighter.  Having McGregor limited to boxing takes away the excitement of what he brings to the fight game.  Obviously he sees this as a payday more than anything else, it is difficult to believe a reasonable person thinks Mayweather could lose to him in straight up boxing.

Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor head-to-head | Daily Mail Online


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 17, 2017)

Well hold up -

If McGregor by some sort of unicorn magic could go the distance with Mayweather or somehow by divine intervention actually put him on his ass - I would hold him IMHO as the best pound for pound fighter across all sports. Seriously.

Of course, Mayweather would never fight my man Gannady Golovkin because he'd probably be put into a fucking coma but that's another story.


----------



## CDG (Mar 17, 2017)

I think the pre-fight press conference will be more exciting than the fight.  Two of the premier shit talkers in sports.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 17, 2017)

Conor is gonna get beaten. He's not a boxer and he's gonna be in a boxing match against a top class boxer.

He's also gonna get filthy rich... So I doubt he gives a fuck that he's gonna get beaten.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 17, 2017)

Poccington said:


> He's also gonna get filthy rich... So I doubt he gives a fuck that he's gonna get beaten.



And how much face is he going to lose if he gets his ass handed to him in a boxing ring by the currently-best boxer in the world?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 17, 2017)

Seriously Mayweather is the best boxer at his weight class, ever? Undefeated, some random guy who has never fought more than 3 rounds is going to go the distance with him? I don't think so. There is in shape, then there is take punches for 12 rounds shape.

At most an MMA fight is 25 minutes? Have any of McGregirs fights gone that long? Many of Mayweathers fights go the full 48 minutes...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 17, 2017)

McGregor does not have the technique to stand in a foreign boxing match with one of the best fighters to hop in the ring.

Like sure, Tim Tebow switched over to baseball - he didn't go hop in the octagon with fucking Randy Couture or Dan Henderson. He just sits on the spring training roster lmao.


----------



## Jordsta (Mar 17, 2017)

All about the money. In my opinion, and several people I spoke to about it, the fight is unbalanced before it even starts. Will this be McGregor's retirement funding? He will make the most he ever has. 

Mayweather will win the boxing, no doubt. McGregor will win the MMA, UFc, fight.  There are two completely different arenas. 

As excited as I am to watch it, I know it will be a let down as a whole. I would love to see 2 legs, let Mayweather train on MMA for a while and foght McGregor on his turf.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 17, 2017)

Jordsta said:


> As excited as I am to watch it, I know it will be a let down as a whole. I would love to see 2 legs, let Mayweather train on MMA for a while and foght McGregor on his turf.



Why? The reverse outcome would happen. Mayweather would get slumped the fucked over and destroyed in the Octagon. This is a situation where in the boxing world, Mayweather has all to lose and nothing to gain. If McGregor can hold his own against Mayweather boxing, that would easily make him a verifiable badass who is arguably the best P4P fighter in the world.

Mayweather getting his ass kicked in the Octagon by McGregor is really just expected, and really sad to watch.


----------



## Jordsta (Mar 17, 2017)

If McGregor can hold his own. If being the keyword. 

But I personally see McGregor getting thrashed in the boxing ring. It is all a matter of opinion at the end of the day. Its an unequal fight generalized to make profit, thats all it is. Two sportsmen from different sports trying to gain a better profit they can to boost on the internet.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 17, 2017)

I just don't see Conor getting his rear handed to him physically.  I also think the score sheets will be extremely lopsided in favor of Mayweather.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Mar 17, 2017)

I see the fight playing out pretty well for McGregor actually..
Thinking in regard to game plans of either men: counter striking. Floyd and Connor have made a living by not taking damage, and counter striking... Difference is, Connor counterstrikes with power, three punches maximum, whereas Floyd will counter with a 6 punch high low combo then get his ass to the other side of the ring.
The reason I see Connor having success against Floyd is precisely because Connor is not a boxer, he strikes from the outside, cutting angles and counter striking all day. Lot's of boxers, especially the heavy hitters that Floyd has fought like Canelo or Manny try their best to get inside to set up power strikes, and they just get thoroughly outstruck on the way inside, and by the time they get there, Floyd is gone.
Connor would not want to get inside, and this boxing match would look absolutely nothing like a traditional boxing match. Connor is much, much bigger than Floyd, and assuming they fight in the mid to high 140 range Connor would have twenty pounds on Floyd come the fight. This would be good because Connor doesn't utilize speed, so it won't effect him to put on the extra weight. Precision over power, timing over speed, and thats how Connor fights.

I do think it will happen, and if Connor wins it will be a KO or TKO (because Floyd gets knocked down way to many times) in the first 6 rounds. If Floyd wins, well I see a TKO because Connor can't fight for 36 minutes, or a UD because after 8 rounds or so Connor will barley be able to throw a punch.

@TLDR20
His second fight with Nate went 5 rounds.


----------



## CDG (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't see this fight going the distance.  Connor is so aggressive, far more aggressive than anyone Floyd has ever fought.  Which means he either wears himself out and gets KO'd/TKO'd, or Floyd gets caught and KO'd. I could obviously be wrong, but I would be surprised to see this end with a judge's decision.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 17, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Seriously Mayweather is the best boxer at his weight class, ever? Undefeated, some random guy who has never fought more than 3 rounds is going to go the distance with him? I don't think so. There is in shape, then there is take punches for 12 rounds shape.
> 
> At most an MMA fight is 25 minutes? *Have any of McGregirs fights gone that long?* Many of Mayweathers fights go the full 36 minutes...


Just against Diaz, yeah. And the natural answer is, "Yeah, Mayweather has made a career off great defense and running away from stronger fighters only to win the last 6 rounds of boxing and winning on points. So what happens when a game fighter with actual power corners and forces Money to brawl, and not box?"

For the record this is a stupid fight for Conor, unless they are going to go full on MMA for the rematch (because Conor lost the boxing match).


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 17, 2017)

CDG said:


> I don't see this fight going the distance.  Connor is so aggressive, far more aggressive than anyone Floyd has ever fought.  Which means he either wears himself out and gets KO'd/TKO'd, or Floyd gets caught and KO'd. I could obviously be wrong, but I would be surprised to see this end with a judge's decision.


Mayweather does not have it in him to knock Conor out. No way. Maybe 15 years ago, sure. Mayweather hasn't hit anyone and hurt them since before Obama.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 30, 2017)

Where is my "yawn" emoji....

McGregor v Mayweather talks 'largely at a standstill' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Topkick (Apr 30, 2017)

McGregor is a fighter, Mayweather is a boxer. There is a difference. I'll put mine on the fighter.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Where is my "yawn" emoji....
> 
> McGregor v Mayweather talks 'largely at a standstill' | Daily Mail Online



Mayweather wants like a 70% Take, which is not gonna happen.  He'll get like 40%, which will be a huge pay day, bigger than he's ever had.


----------



## amlove21 (May 5, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Mayweather wants like a 70% Take, which is not gonna happen.  He'll get like 40%, which will be a huge pay day, bigger than he's ever had.


It's gonna be bigger than the $220 mil he got for the Pacquiao fight? Or his fight purse (non-PPV included) will be bigger as in percentage? I wanna say Floyd got 60% from the Manny fight.

Either way, I agree that the purse is gonna be huge and just like every other fight Floyd will secure a check before he entertains taking the fight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 5, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> It's gonna be bigger than the $220 mil he got for the Pacquiao fight? Or his fight purse (non-PPV included) will be bigger as in percentage? I wanna say Floyd got 60% from the Manny fight.
> 
> Either way, I agree that the purse is gonna be huge and just like every other fight Floyd will secure a check before he entertains taking the fight.


That's as a percentage of the take.  I think that the PPV for this card will be ridiculous and could make him, the UFC, and Conor, much much richer.


----------



## amlove21 (May 5, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> That's as a percentage of the take.  I think that the PPV for this card will be ridiculous and could make him, the UFC, and Conor, much much richer.


I don't know if Conor lets him take more than 50/50, Floyd finally met his ego match as far as that's concerned, but I totally agree with you. Potentially one of the most watched events ever.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 5, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I don't know if Conor lets him take more than 50/50, Floyd finally met his ego match as far as that's concerned, but I totally agree with you. Potentially one of the most watched events ever.



In my head I see it playing out with Mayweather getting 50%, UFC 20-25%, Conor 25-30%  The reason Mayweather gets so much is because he's his own promoter.  

Now...should Mayweather get that much...pretty sure Conor outdraws hime by a ton.


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2017)

McGregor has been going full savage in these press conferences.  They will probably end up being more entertaining than the fight itself.  I do love seeing Floyd get outmatched on the mic.  About fookin time.

ETA:  Floyd's words just ring hollow because you know Conor would absolutely destroy him in a real fight.  Floyd talks shit because he feels safe.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 13, 2017)

The presser did not disappoint.  McGregor just fuckin cracks me up.  Do I think he'll win?  No, but I'll still be rooting for him.

Mayweather: "I don't care if it's a ring or it's an octagon, I will kick ass. I don't back down for anybody.  You line them up and I will knock them down. On August 26, I'm gonna knock this bitch out too."

McGregor: "You haven't knocked anyone out in about 20 years."

LMFAO


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2017)

LOL

I don't know  how I missed this thing about the suit til now....


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 13, 2017)

Something about wearing a suit while talking that kind of shit just makes it so much better


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2017)

Sadly I think this is a better fight than the real one will be...worth watching this video til the end!


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 13, 2017)

"He's in a track suit. He can't even afford a suit anymore."



How can you not love a world class shit talker?!


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> The presser did not disappoint.  McGregor just fuckin cracks me up.  Do I think he'll win?  No, but I'll still be rooting for him.
> 
> Mayweather: "I don't care if it's a ring or it's an octagon, I will kick ass. I don't back down for anybody.  You line them up and I will knock them down. On August 26, I'm gonna knock this bitch out too."
> 
> ...



This is what makes Mayweather's trash talking so comical.  He does care if it's an octagon, and he does back down.  If he was as tough as he talked, this would be a two fight event.  One in the ring, and one in the octagon.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 13, 2017)

"Look he is dressed like a 12 year old break dancer, he's 40 years old, dress your fuckin age"

Some of the best shit talking I've ever seen.


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> "Look he is dressed like a 12 year old break dancer, he's 40 years old, dress your fuckin age"
> 
> Some of the best shit talking I've ever seen.



The man got the whole damn arena to yell "Fuck the Mayweathers".  Twice.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 13, 2017)

FIRE. Straight SAVAGE.

ETA, LOOK AT THIS HISTORY OF PURE DESTRUCTION.


----------



## CDG (Jul 13, 2017)

I think Conor McGregor is my favorite athlete ever.  Seriously.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Some of the best shit talking I've ever seen.



He makes Mayweather sound like an amature.  The promo tours are working, I'm actually considering buying the pay-per-view.  One lucky shot, just one lucky shot and it would be worth the money to see Mayweather lying on the ground.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2017)

If Mayweather fights McGregor like he's fought the IRS, Conor will kill him in about 30 seconds.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jul 14, 2017)

Mayweather is shifty and elusive, but the knockout power of McGregor....Damn. I just have a feeling if McGregor can get one good connect  the fight will be over or be downhill from there on Mayweather's end. Either way definitely gonna be a good show to kill a couple beers to with the Gents.
Press conference's were a good show as well. "He carries a fookin school bag around like a little kid! HE CAN'T EVEN FOOKIN READ!"
McGregor never disappoints with his shit talking shenanigans


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jul 14, 2017)

lol I hope FW gets knocked out.


----------



## J.S. (Jul 14, 2017)

McGregor is one of my favorite athletes, dude's a badass and it's good to have a sizable Irish presence in a popular sport. I still think Mayweather will win by virtue of experience but if anyone can make this crossover successfully, it's Conor. 

McGregor is the undisputed shit-talking and sound bite king though.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jul 14, 2017)

Mayweather has been in the game for a LONG time and around the block more than a few times but McGregor's trash talk is on another level than any opponent he has ever faced. McGregor's game outside of the ring is astonishing. He gets everyone to go in the ring with him out of pure emotion (although some/a lot of the press conference arguments and media is just scripted  hype tactics) but there is still some bad blood none the less and has them right in his hands. Whether he is the better fighter or not going into the ring he definitely has that going for him and I believe it is a major factor.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> He makes Mayweather sound like an amature.  The promo tours are working, I'm actually considering buying the pay-per-view.  One lucky shot, just one lucky shot and it would be worth the money to see Mayweather lying on the ground.




I'm buying the PPV even if it's like the Aldo fight, over in 15 seconds. But I don't think it will be. McGregor in the 4th round with a KO.


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2017)

This whole thing is fascinating the PR/advertising/pre-fight tour is pure genius.

- What in the sports world matters right now? NBA's done, MLB playoffs aren't for months, the NFL's regular season isn't until Sep., and NASCAR is months out. The timing of this is beautiful.
- Whther the fight's rigged or not, look at what's at stake. Mayweather's legacy, the money, and MMA replacing boxing (though you could maybe argue that's happened). Mayweather can't lose to McGregor at his game unless he wants to go down in history as "that guy." Making bank or not, I doubt he's fine with that end game. If McGregor wins MMA clearly surpasses boxing in revenue, visibility, and "cachet" for lack of a better term. The money? This isn't about one fight, think of any potential shift in sponsor dollars, TV/PPV, and betting from boxing to MMA. 

I could be wrong, but I see this as something bigger than two personalities going at it in the ring.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2017)

AWP said:


> I could be wrong, but I see this as something bigger than two personalities going at it in the ring.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2017)

Conor wore a CJ Watson jersey... and Draymond Green told him to take it off... and Conor said he had no idea who Dramond was... hilarity ensues. Holy shit this lead up has almost made me forget about the biggest card this year happening on Saturday.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

Color me shocked   

All I know is that you didn't see Rocky Balboa and Clubber Lang riding in the same plane together.  

As we get closer to this fight I am getting more concerned about a dance contest vs an actual fight.  

Hundreds of tickets for Mayweather-McGregor fight unsold | Daily Mail Online

_And while the price is likely prohibitive for most, there may also be a dose of skepticism over the feud.

For all the trash-talking and bravado both Mayweather and McGregor have shown, the two were pictured boarding the same private jet together on their promotional tour, sparking rumors the rivalry is all for show. _


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> _
> For all the trash-talking and bravado both Mayweather and McGregor have shown, the two were pictured boarding the same private jet together on their promotional tour, sparking rumors *the rivalry is all for show.*_



Of course it is. Anybody at that level in fighting sports knows promotion's a big part of the job. Will it effect the fight itself? Again, they're professionals. And MMA fans in particular are used to seeing _authentic_ damage.

If Mayweather and McGregor found themselves alone in a back alley somewhere, would they go at it? Only if there's a suitcase full of C-notes at their feet.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Color me shocked
> 
> All I know is that you didn't see Rocky Balboa and Clubber Lang riding in the same plane together.
> 
> ...



Well, they're not exactly what I'd call affordable: Conor McGregor vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr. Tickets | Tickets.Expert.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 4, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well, they're not exactly what I'd call affordable: Conor McGregor vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr. Tickets | Tickets.Expert.


I paid less for Hamilton tickets than the going rate for these seats.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 5, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> I paid less for Hamilton tickets than the going rate for these seats.


Nerd.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 5, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Nerd.


The joke's on you: I sold them a year later for nearly five times the asking price.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 6, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> The joke's on you: I sold them a year later for nearly five times the asking price.


The justification for WHY you gave a handjob to a homeless guy, no matter how logical, does not absolve you of the act. 

Good day, sir.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 9, 2017)

I love this shit...

Conor McGregor ‘whimpers’ when punched: Paulie Malignaggi | Daily Mail Online

Conor McGregor ‘whimpers like a girl’ when he takes a body shot, claims Paulie Malignaggi after leaving Irishman's training camp for Floyd Mayweather showdown


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 9, 2017)

I listened to Malignaggi on MMA hour, he sounded like a bitch.

Also here's some interesting numbers on PPV costs for this fight that was posted on Twitter:
Gabriel Morency on Twitter


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I love this shit...
> 
> Conor McGregor ‘whimpers’ when punched: Paulie Malignaggi | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Conor McGregor ‘whimpers like a girl’ when he takes a body shot, claims Paulie Malignaggi after leaving Irishman's training camp for Floyd Mayweather showdown



The more and more I've watched the McGregor camp, and the boxing coaches, training partners and the referee dude come away all talking shit about Conor.  The more I've been thinking it's disinformation, and McGregor is probably paying them to go out and say this stuff.

Possibly trying to keep Mayweather thinking this is an easy fight, not taking Conor legitimately. I still favor Mayweather, just because of Mayweathers style and record. But man it would be cool to see McGregor knock that idiot out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2017)

I wish I had enough passion about something to write a YouTube song about it.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 17, 2017)

As an MMA fan I hope McGregor wins, but as a realist I seriously doubt he will.  Even if McGregor loses you hafta give him credit for stepping in the boxing ring with Mayweather. (money aspect aside)   It's gonna be tough for McGregor to hold back his instincts tho.  Training MMA for all those years he's gonna have to suppress his natural reactions, although it'd be kinda funny to see Conor do a double leg takedown if they clinch.



CDG said:


> This is what makes Mayweather's trash talking so comical.  He does care if it's an octagon, and he does back down.  If he was as tough as he talked, this would be a two fight event.  One in the ring, and one in the octagon.


I agree 100%  Let's see Floyd talkin smack after McGregor hits him with one of his signature hopping roundhouse kicks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 17, 2017)

Saw today that they agreed on 8oz gloves vs. 10 oz.  They both had to sign waivers since their weight class would call for the 10 oz.  McGregor is talking about the advantage this is for him, but Mayweather is no fool.  He's not agreeing to anything that he does not feel would benefit him; now he's going to be faster, and that's right where he wants to be.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Saw today that they agreed on 8oz gloves vs. 10 oz.  They both had to sign waivers since their weight class would call for the 10 oz.  McGregor is talking about the advantage this is for him, but Mayweather is no fool.  He's not agreeing to anything that he does not feel would benefit him; now he's going to be faster, and that's right where he wants to be.



You're absolutely right.   This was in the MSN article I read:  "Mayweather had nearly all of his 49 professional wins using eight-ounce gloves, which may accentuate one of his advantages - his hand speed."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 17, 2017)

I thought they were going to go for 7 oz gloves...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 17, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I thought they were going to go for 7 oz gloves...



I've never heard of 7oz gloves, or anyone discuss 7oz gloves for the mcgregor vs Mayweather fight? Where did you come up with that.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 17, 2017)

1FastSUV said:


> You're absolutely right.   This was in the MSN article I read:  "Mayweather had nearly all of his 49 professional wins using eight-ounce gloves, which may accentuate one of his advantages - his hand speed."


Also one of the reasons Floyds hands are the way they are. He's had a history of hand injuries.

"Do your hands hurt when it's cold out, Floyd? Do they?!"- Conor McGregor


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2017)

I am so looking forward to this fight.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 18, 2017)

From what I've heard Mayweather's ex knows what his hands feel like. I have no respect for a man that hits a woman.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I am so looking forward to this fight.



Me too. It's gonna be expensive but hopefully worth every penny.  I haven't looked, but someone said it's gonna be around $100 for PPV.  
Hopefully it lasts longer than a Mike Tyson (in his prime) fight.  I couldn't imagine paying for tickets and the fight only lasts a couple seconds. That was back when heavyweight boxing was great to watch tho.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 22, 2017)

Things that make you say, "Hmmmm...."

Floyd Mayweather Doesn't Think 'Extremely Heavy' Conor McGregor Will Make Weight - Bleacher Report
Floyd Mayweather Doesn't Think 'Extremely Heavy' Conor McGregor Will Make Weight — Bleacher Report


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2017)

Uhhh, yeah, Conor won't make 156? LOL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 25, 2017)

Pay-per-view and hype win again.  Try as I might to resist, I do have a bad case of FOMO (fear of missing out) and will be adding this likely train wreck to the too many dollars I have already spent on PPV.

Lesnar/Couture - still breaks my heart that Couture lost to this roid raging scammer.
Balboa/Creed 
Rousey/Holm
Rousey/Nunes
Mayweather/Pacquiao 
Mayweather/McGreggor 

What I am hoping for is a Balboa/Lang hatred for each other, with McGreggor losing such control that he round-houses Mayweather and gets disqualified.  

What will likely happen, is that it will take me 27 seconds of watching them dance around the ring with each other to see that Mayweather and McGreggor are best of freinds and obviously have a pre-fight deal.

To add - I am hoping they have a seperate camara on Dana white, who will of course be at the fight.  Should McGreggor actually hold his own, and maybe even accidentally win, Dana will likely have a hype driven orgasm on live TV.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2017)

Saw a add that Hooters will have the fight showing, for all you chicken wing eating, beer chugging, knuckle daggers.

Spend a $100 and watch at home, or spend $100, eat, drink and stare at hot chicas during the boredom of Floyd boxing his defensive points game. The latter sounds like a winner.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> I paid less for Hamilton tickets than the going rate for these seats.



Libtard



Salt USMC said:


> The joke's on you: I sold them a year later for nearly five times the asking price.



Capitalist

Make up your mind!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 26, 2017)

I bet my house in Brazil on Conor winning.....lets see how this plays out!!!!!:-"


----------



## policemedic (Aug 26, 2017)

I read the odds on Mayweather were -700...who the hell would make that bet?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I read the odds on Mayweather were -700...who the hell would make that bet?


Everywhere I've seen has him around -500... who would make that bet? A guy dropping a million dollars to make a 20% overnight profit on a nearly sure thing (actual story from Vegas).  

I'm having the team over because the options here were all stupid- get to hooters or BDubs 5 hour early to get a seat or dodnd $40 a perdonnon covers other places.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Everywhere I've seen has him around -500... who would make that bet? A guy dropping a million dollars to make a 20% overnight profit on a nearly sure thing (actual story from Vegas).
> 
> I'm having the team over because the options here were all stupid- get to hooters or BDubs 5 hour early to get a seat or dodnd $40 a perdonnon covers other places.



Yeah, with those odds you'd have to drop that kind of cash. 

Then again, if McGregor wins...


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Yeah, with those odds you'd have to drop that kind of cash.
> 
> Then again, if McGregor wins...


Yea that same million dollar bet wins you $3.3m... 

I am like every other MMA fan, I desperately want to se Conor win. I've just seen Mayweather fight probably 20 times now, and I know how these fights go with him.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> or dodnd $40 a perdonnon covers other places.


...is this English?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> ...is this English?


That's what you get when you type in your phone in bed my friends. 

How about, 'or drop $40 per person on covers'. 

Im retarded


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Im retarded



This is the only true statement in the thread. Also "I'm" is another option for your post.

Warm regards.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 26, 2017)

The weigh-in was pretty intense.  



Connor really wants this fight.  I've never seen a guy that amped up before a fight!


----------



## Kheenbish (Aug 26, 2017)

I laughed at Mayweather's walk out having all the Irish flags thrown at him.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

AWP said:


> This is the only true statement in the thread. Also "I'm" is another option for your post.
> 
> Warm regards.


Duly noted.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Duly noted.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 26, 2017)

Same thing for _*Ronda Rousey vs Holly Holm*_....how'd that play out.

It takes balls to bet big.....some times it pays off, sometimes not......


----------



## Poccington (Aug 26, 2017)

Four years ago, Conor McGregor was recieving 188 quid a week in social welfare payments, having given up his job as an apprentice plumber to pursue a dream. His dream was to fight in the UFC and everything was weighed against him. He was a young Irish fighter, a country not exactly known as a hotbed of MMA talent. He had to rely on his partner to drive him to and from training as he couldnt afford a car. His dad constantly berated him, telling him to stop dreaming and get a real job. The only thing he had much of was self belief.

In the past four years, he has catapulted to fame, becoming a two weight UFC champion along the way. The entire time, he had people praying for his downfall, praying for him to finally be taken down a peg. He just kept on trucking, still surrounded by the same friends, the same coaching team who were there when he was getting 188 quid a week. The man is a living example of how hard work, dedication, perseverance and an unshakeable self belief can take you where you wanna go. He has inspired a new generation of Irish folk to take a chance and see where it takes them.

In a few hours, Conor McGregor will step into the ring with Floyd Mayweather, in a fight which will be watched by millions around. Everything points to him having no business being in the ring with Mayweather. All logic says Mayweather will beat him easily, people have laughed at him through his entire camp... And yet his self belief is still there, as he repeatedly tells people he's gonna KO Mayweather.

Will he lose? There's about a 99% chance that he will. But that little 1%? That's all the Irish need to believe... I hope he fucking buries him.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 26, 2017)

Poccington said:


> Four years ago, Conor McGregor was recieving 188 quid a week in social welfare payments, having given up his job as an apprentice plumber to pursue a dream. His dream was to fight in the UFC and everything was weighed against him. He was a young Irish fighter, a country not exactly known as a hotbed of MMA talent. He had to rely on his partner to drive him to and from training as he couldnt afford a car. His dad constantly berated him, telling him to stop dreaming and get a real job. The only thing he had much of was self belief.
> 
> In the past four years, he has catapulted to fame, becoming a two weight UFC champion along the way. The entire time, he had people praying for his downfall, praying for him to finally be taken down a peg. He just kept on trucking, still surrounded by the same friends, the same coaching team who were there when he was getting 188 quid a week. The man is a living example of how hard work, dedication, perseverance and an unshakeable self belief can take you where you wanna go. He has inspired a new generation of Irish folk to take a chance and see where it takes them.
> 
> ...


Well said Bro.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 26, 2017)

Working my side gig tonight. We were smart, reserved seating @$25 a pop. Sold out this morning. This was the Line when I came to clock in.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2017)

That second fight, damn! Clev is not going to be able to get anywhere near the bruises on his body for the next couple of weeks! LOL


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

So FUCK. 

Big party, plenty of people, and the UFC app goes to shit. 

They apparently didn't expect the traffic- thanks to my dark lord Satan it came back on.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2017)

Twitter is claiming that they are delaying the start of the  fight  to fix the feed issues.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

We are live now and the last look we had the fighters didn't have their gloves on. 

Lots of commercials.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Demi has that Kim Kardashian look going for her, I'd hit that!


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ok- Demi has pipes. A little oversung, but DAMN.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

If McGregor somehow pull this out,  Vegas will have to take out a loan from the Russian mob the pay off their debt.

I think it would bankrupt Nevada.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2017)

BRING OUT THE GIMP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 27, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Ok- Demi has pipes. A little oversung, but DAMN.



I can forgive holding the note on "free" much easier than showboating same. She did great.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Round one McGreggor.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

OK, four rounds in, it's an official fight now. Let's see if Mayweather actually tries to fight now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

McGregor is looking very tired


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2017)

Stoppage. Early, it looked like, but a stop all the same.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ref shouldn't have stopped it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Ref shouldn't have stopped it.



McGreggor was out on his feet.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 27, 2017)

Owned.

And not a single ounce of remorse was felt collecting $$$ from all those naive MMA fanboys .


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 27, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Seriously Mayweather is the best boxer at his weight class, ever? Undefeated, some random guy who has never fought more than 3 rounds is going to go the distance with him? I don't think so. There is in shape, then there is take punches for 12 rounds shape.
> 
> At most an MMA fight is 25 minutes? Have any of McGregirs fights gone that long? Many of Mayweathers fights go the full 48 minutes...



This is what I said way back when. Doesn't surprise me in the least that he got gassed.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

This went about how I thought it would minus the stoppage as far as duration.  But Stylistically I expected Mayweather to be his normal defensive self and that really wasn't the case.  He had to fight, this was way better than the Pacquiao fight.  

Best Mayweather fight I've seen in ten years, easy.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 27, 2017)

McGregor blew his wad in the first two rounds or so and did a terrible job with his left guard.   Mayweather understood his strategy, was patient, and just let him gas himself out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> McGreggor was out on his feet.



He was definitely dazed and staggering, but far from being out on his feet.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 27, 2017)

I am dissappointed in Conor as he should have been training all this time hard... you could see native reflexes from MMA, and could easily see that if Mayweather wants to do an exhibition fight in the octagon, he's flat out fucked.

But, Mayweather did the proper plan for the situation, which was a weardown. Conor's primary best plan was to go for an earlier TKO/KO but he couldn't seal the deal on that.

Glad I didn't drive to Reno to put money down on Conor like I wanted to.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 27, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> But, Mayweather did the proper plan for the situation, which was a weardown. Conor's primary best plan was to go for an earlier TKO/KO but he couldn't seal the deal on that.


It was age and wisdom vs youthful exuberance.  It's the old steer joke...run down and fuck one vs. walk down and fuck them all.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 27, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> But, Mayweather did the proper plan for the situation, which was a weardown. Conor's primary best plan was to go for an earlier TKO/KO but he couldn't seal the deal on that.


Assuming you think he came in expecting to win, then that was an utterly stupid plan on his part.  If you're at all serious about winning, you don't go in on your first professional boxing match planning on sealing an early TKO/KO against a 20-year undefeated defensive genius of a boxing champion.  Part of me is convinced he deliberately played his own fans by responding to their T/KO pipedreams by training for and claiming that as his winning strategy.   And after he lost it'll be very easy to claim that was his strategy all along - what will be harder is for some of those previously ride-or-die fans to stick to and admit the real hopes they had for him actually managing to win.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 27, 2017)

A fight where both guys were scheduled to make $100 M each shouldn't have ended this way.   :wall::blkeye:


----------



## Poccington (Aug 27, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> Assuming you think he came in expecting to win, then that was an utterly stupid plan on his part.  If you're at all serious about winning, you don't go in on your first professional boxing match planning on sealing an early TKO/KO against a 20-year undefeated defensive genius of a boxing champion.  Part of me is convinced he deliberately played his own fans by responding to their T/KO pipedreams by training for and claiming that as his winning strategy.   And after he lost it'll be very easy to claim that was his strategy all along - what will be harder is for some of those previously ride-or-die fans to stick to and admit the real hopes they had for him actually managing to win.



Surely, if you're going into your first professional boxing fight against someone who hasn't lost in 20 years and you aren't actually a boxer... You realise your only chance of beating him is an early KO/TKO?

He knew he couldn't outbox him to a points decision, he knew the longer the fight went on the better the chance of Mayweather settling and starting to dictate things. He had the tiniest chance of winning and that chance was based on an early KO. It didn't happen for him and after the fourth round it was a matter of waiting for the inevitable to happen.

I do think Conor fully believed he could win though. His self belief is unshakeable, almost to the point of being delusional at times. It's what has made him so successful.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 27, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> Assuming you think he came in expecting to win, then that was an utterly stupid plan on his part.  If you're at all serious about winning, you don't go in on your first professional boxing match planning on sealing an early TKO/KO against a 20-year undefeated defensive genius of a boxing champion.  Part of me is convinced he deliberately played his own fans by responding to their T/KO pipedreams by training for and claiming that as his winning strategy.   And after he lost it'll be very easy to claim that was his strategy all along - what will be harder is for some of those previously ride-or-die fans to stick to and admit the real hopes they had for him actually managing to win.



What planet do you exist on? Really?

Conor is a great MMA fighter. He started with boxing back in the day apparently then went OOO MMA WRECKSHIT like most prudent combative individuals... and when Mayweather talked some twittershit or whatever, he saw future dollar signs regardless, which is GREAT given that he's BEEN a poor ass motherfucker. Flat out welfare riding and now he's boss tier bankroll.

There's NO fucking way that if you're effectively an amateur, know and accept that you're an amateur in THAT type of sport, that you aren't going to realize and attempt to capitalize on your strong points while also specifically working towards an early termination of the fight... which was that left. It came into play a couple times but all said and done he didn't put that shit on repeat with some wikiwiki scratching on the turntable, instead he let it be a random kick drum and that wasn't enough to last past the dubstep drop of the round 6 bell.

It's not a stupid plan. It's the ONLY FUCKING INTELLIGENT PLAN THERE IS!  I mean, let's see what the options truly are in a boxing match:

A: Knock the opponent out, win
B: Go 12 rounds toe to toe, chance a coin flip at the end of the match
C: Go >9 rounds, get wore the fuck out and TKO'ed due to being ballsmoked and beat up (Which we saw)
D: Get KTFO (not a planned nor preferred option)

The only way to avoid B, C, and even D is to execute A more quickly than the other guy. Period. There is NO OTHER OPTION. In a competition scenario, even moreso than in a flat out direct combat hand to hand scenario like some here have been in, the only guaranteed way to win is to dirt nap the opponent, or as close to a dirt nap as the rules allow you to execute.  With as defensively talented as Mayweather is, you aren't going to be able to keep up the intensity (especially when you're in a longer than your life fight duration) to not only throw, but get scorable hits, on a dude that can run and dance like Mayweather. Flat out not happening. Your only shot avoiding a decision with boxing judges and you ain't a boxer.. or just getting worn down like your granddads old oversharpened buck knife turned fillet blade, is to land bombs quick so you turn your opponent out like a truckstop lot lizard.

I was rooting for Conor solely out of underdog love. KICK HIS ASS SEABASS!   I really pretty much hate boxing because there's way too much cuddlehugging that happens in the vast majority of matches (See: All fights on this card prior to the main event) and you just don't see that as a general rule in MMA.  I also chuckled my ass off when I saw some MMA reflexes coming out of Conor in the ring... hammerfists and gaining the back and wailing from there.... Woulda been cool if he won the match, but at least he won in the wallet and also still really didn't look much worse for wear in the interviews... I actually wish the ref had let it go since he was game for letting the fight actually get finished, but I also support the ref because he wasn't really even defending himself well let alone having any replies for what kinda shit was flying his way for the last 30+ seconds of the match.

Also, see   





Poccington said:


> *Good Breakdown*


 above.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 27, 2017)

Doubleposting solely to state that I hope this isn't Conor's Rousey moment. I think he's much better mentally prepared than that, though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

After sleeping on it...

If McGregor would have fought a tuneup fight or two prior to tonight, he would have gotten a better handle on his conditioning and destroyed Floyd....

*To Add:*

I have to wonder, was the fact that they had to put up a 40 year old boxer vs. a talented, but non-boxer UFC fighter, a sign that the 'end is nigh' for professional boxing?

While UFC is selling PPV pretty consistently ***, what was the last boxing match that had this kind of appeal?  (Mayweather/Pacquiao?)


*** This gravy train could end quickly if Dana does not get his house in order. (PED's related)


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2017)

McG is still the baddest ass motherfucker out there. You drop 2/3 of your arsenal and go into a boxing ring and hold your own against fucking Floyd Mayweather for 10 rounds? That's some hardass grit right there. That boy's got sand.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 27, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If McGregor would have fought a tuneup fight or two prior to tonight, he would have gotten a better handle on his conditioning and destroyed Floyd....


Agree.  That's what you would normally do if you've been out of the ring for a while (or never been in the ring at all) and want to take a shot at the champ.  But just imagine if Connor trained for a year or two, took some tuneup fights against semi-decent fighters and then didn't perform very well.  Or even worse, if he lost!  The big fight would derail faster than a freight train filled with gasoline headed towards an orphanage.  If Connor wasn't able to absolutely destroy the tomato cans they put in front of him for tuneup fights, then ESPN and Deadspin would put out approximately 1.5 million thinkpieces about how Connor isn't ready to fight and blah blah blah.  It would be the most insufferable sports news cycle ever and would probably drive away viewers.


----------



## Sendero (Aug 27, 2017)

A guy who is 0-0 in pro boxing goes against a 49-0 pro boxer and all time great.  He goes 10 rounds and wins several of them, while making 30+ million on the way.  I think he did really well for himself.  

Fair stoppage but that was a cardio TKO.

I was happy to see Mayweather turn it into a fight by moving forward.  It made for an enjoyable fight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> After sleeping on it...
> 
> If McGregor would have fought a tuneup fight or two prior to tonight, he would have gotten a better handle on his conditioning and destroyed Floyd....
> 
> ...



Don't think it's time to start digging pro-boxing's grave...but it's feeling the heat from MMA, no question. I can't remember the last time I dropped a C-note to watch PPV boxing.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Don't think it's time to start digging pro-boxing's grave...but it's feeling the heat from MMA, no question. I can't remember the last time I dropped a C-note to watch PPV boxing.


I watched last night on Periscope after the bars we were going to go to were full to the tits.  We went and had a nice dinner at a resto we wanted to check out, had some gelato, and made it home for Mayweather.

The last time I dropped money for a whole PPV was Mayweather-Pacquiao and that was such a waste.  I feel last night would not have bee a waste had I paid for it.  It was pretty entertaining.

This picture is pretty funny: Markieff on Twitter


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I watched last night on Periscope



Help me understand that.  Is Periscope where a dude in the crowd is literally viewing the fight with his phone and then broadcasting it to a site where you can view it?  

If that's the case, how can you even follow along with what is happening?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Help me understand that.  Is Periscope where a dude in the crowd is literally viewing the fight with his phone and then broadcasting it to a site where you can view it?
> 
> If that's the case, how can you even follow along with what is happening?



That's only one of the ways it is now used.  Twitter has it set up to broadcast high quality stuff so this went through the cloud software being hooked up to a camera that was capturing a TV feed.  Basically old school bootlegging.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 27, 2017)

Poccington said:


> Surely, if you're going into your first professional boxing fight against someone who hasn't lost in 20 years and you aren't actually a boxer... You realise your only chance of beating him is an early KO/TKO?
> 
> He knew he couldn't outbox him to a points decision, he knew the longer the fight went on the better the chance of Mayweather settling and starting to dictate things. He had the tiniest chance of winning and that chance was based on an early KO. It didn't happen for him and after the fourth round it was a matter of waiting for the inevitable to happen.


It was a textbook Mayweather fight with a textbook ending that McGregor fell straight into through that strategy, to the point of almost seeming orchestrated.  Go for broke in the first few rounds against someone who's made a career gassing out _champions_ doing the same thing, except swap your champion with a complete amateur who decided he didn't have to seriously condition himself for a full 12 rounds while relying on nothing but arm punches.  A guy saying this a month out from the fight:

McGregor: “A little boxing fight where there’s a referee to save the day every time there’s a tie-up and a clinch? Twelve three minutes is nothing. I don’t mean to be disrespectful, but this game is very easy. It’s a very easy game compared to my game.”

Mayweather made McGregor into his personal punching bag by the bottom of the 9th round.  Good thing the ref was there to 'save the day'. 







Smack down beats smack talk.


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2017)

@Locksteady, did Conor steal your lunch money or something?


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 27, 2017)

CDG said:


> @Locksteady, did Conor steal your lunch money or something?


No. 

He just paid for it for the next few weeks of it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> This picture is pretty funny: Markieff on Twitter


@Locksteady  I guess you didn't look at this photo.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 27, 2017)

Are we really saying if Conor had a tuneup fight he'd kill Floyd?

Let's play the game. What if Floyd was 30?

There's no way, with however many fights McGregor is competive in boxing versus any Top3 fight from 140-154lbs. Let's be real.

My hat is off to McGregor for hanging 10 rds.

Hats off to Floyd for standing in front of the bigger Irish gorilla. BUT Floyd bullied this guy, and was the stronger puncher.

If the ref doesn't stop the fight early, there's a shit load of embrassing memes today and we do have a Rousey moment.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

If Floyd was 30, Connor would be 16.  And he didn't get bullied.  That's being intellectually dishonest.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 27, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> If Floyd was 30, Connor would be 16.  And he didn't get bullied.  That's being intellectually dishonest.



Well played 16 v. 30 comment. 
Intellectually speaking you had to have caught my drift... maybe not.

If he didn't get bullied Mayweather surely had his way.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess I'm judging this based on a rookie getting into the batters box, ala Tebow and rather than spending time in the Minors, spends time with a private coach and faces David Price or Kershaw in his first at bat and gets a single.


----------



## Sendero (Aug 27, 2017)

I believe, Conor the amateur, with zero fights landed more punches than every fighter to fight Mayweather except for Canelo. 

I do not think Conor would beat Mayweather with a tune up fight. But him taking Mayweather to the 10th only helped MMA. It left the impression MMA fighters can box, while also doing other things like kick, grapple and wrestle. 

It also made me believe that Conor did beat the brakes of Malinaggi. I was skeptical about what Conor could do. Not anymore. 

Mayweather rides off into retirement with his 50-0 legacy in-tact. Conor moves on to bigger paydays for crossing the aisle an showing he could stand with an all time great.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 27, 2017)

Well said mate.....


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have to wonder, was the fact that they had to put up a 40 year old boxer vs. a talented, but non-boxer UFC fighter, a sign that the 'end is nigh' for professional boxing?
> 
> While UFC is selling PPV pretty consistently ***, what was the last boxing match that had this kind of appeal?  (Mayweather/Pacquiao?)
> 
> *** This gravy train could end quickly if Dana does not get his house in order. (PED's related)



I posted something similar before the fight and think this is the preferred finish for both sports. You could go with a conspiracy, but CM did such a great job that's unlikely unless you wanted to buy into the fantasy that FM deliberately held back for a pre-ordained end.

CM is too good in the octagon and I hope this is a one-off event for him.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> No.
> 
> He just paid for it for the next few weeks of it.


LOL. So you bet $200 on Floyd to win $40 for your week's worth of food and now you're patting yourself on the back for betting the favorite?

Uh, good job.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> I posted something similar before the fight and think this is the preferred finish for both sports. You could go with a conspiracy, but CM did such a great job that's unlikely unless you wanted to buy into the fantasy that FM deliberately held back for a pre-ordained end.
> 
> CM is too good in the octagon and I hope this is a one-off event for him.


Yeah this is really the best possible outcome- yeah, Conor lost in the 10th- but how long would Floyd last in an MMA bout? How long would any boxer?

Boxing fans are now left with a retreating corner of specialization to cling to, forced to admit they couldn't do what Conor just did. Imagine any weight class of boxer challenging the champ of any weight class in the UFC on 8 months time. It's literally incredulous.

"Well, if you aren't allowed to use anything but hands, and only to a specific part of my head and torso, with a strict referee... WE ARE UNTOUCHABLE!!!"


Ok, cool. Well, our guy just took history's best boxer 10 rounds and we ALL agree a douchebag journeyman at 155 could destroy a boxer in less than a round. It wouldn't be close.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 27, 2017)

If you want to see what happens to a boxer, even a really good one, when they step inside the octagon just watch James Toney vs. Randy Couture


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 27, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> LOL. So you bet $200 on Floyd to win $40 for your week's worth of food and now you're patting yourself on the back for betting the favorite?


No, and even then the amount won is irrelevant to the point:

He was the favorite for a reason, and he showed why by schooling the world's biggest smack-talker in front of a world audience and making diehard MMA fanboys a laughably easy target for bets.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> he showed why by schooling the world's biggest smack-talker in front of a world audience and making diehard MMA fanboys a laughably easy target for bets.



Did we watch the same fight?  I'm a casual fan at best in both sports, but McGregor was hardly 'schooled'.  And if you want to go that direction, then lets.

Mayweather's repeated tactic of turning his back and ducking down during several of the rounds was an obvious and deliberate attempt to get Conor to punch him in the back of the head, and thereby incur the $1 million fine. Anyone who has fought in combat sports knows that you simply cannot do that (turn your back). Mayweather was finally warned after doing it 4 or 5 times. At one point, Mayweather turned his back and bent down at the waist in a corner. The ref (Byrd) was terrible and for reasons that still escape me, Byrd went after McGregor and backed him out to the middle of the ring, warning him about something. I thought he was awful.

I try not to ride down the streets of Conspiracy and Fix, but Vegas was set to lose its collective a$$ if McGregor had knocked Mayweather out.  It would not take much for me to believe that the Ref had an agenda during that fight.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> No, and even then the amount won is irrelevant to the point:
> 
> He was the favorite for a reason, and he showed why by schooling the world's biggest smack-talker in front of a world audience and making diehard MMA fanboys a laughably easy target for bets.




Smack-talk in the fight game is an important part of pre-bout promotion. In other words, it's another element in the marketing plan. Did you really think it wasn't?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 28, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> No, and even then the amount won is irrelevant to the point:
> 
> He was the favorite for a reason, and he showed why by schooling the world's biggest smack-talker in front of a world audience and making diehard MMA fanboys a laughably easy target for bets.


He was the favorite for being history's best boxer. 

He didn't school anyone. History's best boxer lost the first 3 (maybe 4) rounds of a 12 round fight to a guy that had never fought before. Never had a single round. An amateur. 

Boxing fanboys all took a collective shot to the mouth, considering the sweet science was easily handled by a guy without a single professional fight for 30 minutes. 

Again- a non competitive top 10 (not even top 5) MMA fighter could beat a boxer in less than 3 minutes (MMA rules). The world's best boxer took 30 mintues to beat the "world's biggest shit talker", and only did so because of stoppage and cardio. 

The roles reversed? You're the one making the case for Floyd literally slapping a grown man's thigh for mercy before he gets submitted in under 180 seconds. 

So who wins here?


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh, so there's no confusion, this is schooling:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 28, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> Oh, so there's no confusion, this is schooling:


Ok dude, quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 28, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ok dude, quit while you're ahead.


Why, do you _*also*_ need a ref to stop it for you?

He talked big game and got decisively owned in a place he never belonged.  Game over.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

Did Conor *take *the fight into the 10th? Or did Floyd *carry *him into the 10th?

I give CM much credit for not getting in there and embarrassing himself however he was not competitive from the Rd 3 to the 10th. Seriously, rewatch the fight.

CM hit FM more than Pac and/or Canelo because FM was willing to stand right in front of Conor and walked him down the majority of the fight. FM has never done this. A large portion of Conor's punches, probably 25% were slap punches are half  jabs. No power.

Floyd is the most accurate boxer and best defensive boxer of my time.... a boxing Wizard. CM was in there with a 40 year old man with 2 years off. That was obvious and so was Conor's experience. 

Place CM in their with Canelo, GGG, Errol Spence... what do you think happens?

Of course if Mayweather fights in the Ocatagon this doesn't last 10 seconds.

Rewatch the fight, Floyd didn't turn his back but twice. All the other times, Conor transitioned to his back.

It's really bizarre reading a lot of these comments because it's obvious the respect is there for CM and not FM.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 28, 2017)

theBarbarian1532 said:


> It's really bizarre reading a lot of these comments because it's obvious the respect is there for CM and not FM.


Fan....
Boys.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> Why, do you _*also*_ need a ref to stop it for you?
> 
> He talked big game and got decisively owned in a place he never belonged.  Game over.


Edit: 
This is a shit bird comment. Show some damn respect.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 28, 2017)

theBarbarian1532 said:


> Did Conor *take *the fight into the 10th? Or did Floyd *carry *him into the 10th?
> 
> I give CM much credit for not getting in there and embarrassing himself however he was not competitive from the Rd 3 to the 10th. Seriously, rewatch the fight.
> 
> ...



I absolutely hate Mayweather as a person, but absolutely respect his boxing skill. That said, he lost 4 rounds to an amateur boxer, and although he won the fight, got hit a hell of a lot more than I ever thought he would. I was glad to see Mayweather actually fight and not just evade and point it to death. It was a good fight, and a good finish to his career.


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2017)

@Locksteady, it's clear you have some sort of emotional attachment to this fight. Whether it's unrequited love for Conor that you just won't admit, or an MMA guy kicked the shit of you at some point, or whatever it is, just chill the fuck out. CM didn't get schooled. Shit talking is part of the game, and Floyd was in the unique position of being out talked during the press conferences. You're making ridiculous arguments, so give it a rest.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 28, 2017)

Big fan of passionate discussion, not so much a fan of name calling and generally being a dick. Only warning for everyone. 

The real question- why would Conor go back to $2m purses on a sport (MMA) where you can actually get hurt?? Looking at Conor's face joking around with Floyd in the post fight and comparing that to how he looked after Diaz 1... there's no way I fight UFC again. 

Reportedly Conor made upwards of $130 million, that puts Money at well over the $200 million mark.


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Big fan of passionate discussion, not so much a fan of name calling and generally being a dick. Only warning for everyone.
> 
> The real question- why would Conor go back to $2m purses on a sport (MMA) where you can actually get hurt?? Looking at Conor's face joking around with Floyd in the post fight and comparing that to how he looked after Diaz 1... there's no way I fight UFC again.
> 
> Reportedly Conor made upwards of $130 million, that puts Money at well over the $200 million mark.



You think Conor goes pro for the money? I think MMA is a way bigger passion of his than boxing is, but more than just the money, is the post event hangover now. Who does Conor fight in the UFC that would generate even a modicum of the hype that this fight had. The world press tour, the Pauli M beef, the Corona girls, the other Corona girls, ya know?


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

I appreciate both fighters. I love how CM fights in the Octagon and appreciate FM boxing skills he displayed over his career.

Coming into the fight CM, in his words said the fight wouldn't last 4rds, 2 rounds, and finally 1rd.

Understand the difference between trash talk and talking out of your ass.

The narrative is CM lasted 10 rds, he did good... fellas he got TKO'd. Are we giving out participation medals. He got TKO'd by a guys 40yrs old, 20lbs lighter, and who is not known by as a KO artist.

Now let's say, he wasn't KO'd. Guys he was dazed, I agree the the fact that his body quit on him, forcing his mind to shut down, displaying an inability to fight is even worse. 

The ref saved him. With 2 minutes remaining in the 10th, FM landing 75% of power punches that round, how do we presume this ends?

McGregor was defenseless.

Saying he won 4 rounds. I challenge anyone to rewatch the fight. Specifically from the 3rd. All judges took that round away from McGregor because it was a shit show. From the 4th, 45 secs in to each round CM couldn't throw punches, unless rabbit or slap. 

What was also a reality is this big KO artist has no power in the ring.

If you just acknowledge FM's game plan, watch FMs corner during each round, it's clear. 

Or ignore it all. 

I enjoyed the fight. Entertained by both. It's a win for both sports and athletes.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 28, 2017)

theBarbarian1532 said:


> It's really bizarre reading a lot of these comments because it's obvious the respect is there for CM and not FM.



For myself- don't confuse an objective evaluation of Floyd and disrespect. Dominating this fight is Floyd winning every round and knocking Conor out in less than 6. Just because we say, 'Floyd is supposed to be this never before seen wizard he looked pretty mortal against a guy with no fights' isn't disrespect.

The contention that Floyd carried Conor is a little odd. He almost carried Conor right to the 12th and a judges scorecard, which would have shown he only won 8 rounds, maybe less.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Big fan of passionate discussion, not so much a fan of name calling and generally being a dick. Only warning for everyone.
> 
> The real question- why would Conor go back to $2m purses on a sport (MMA) where you can actually get hurt?? Looking at Conor's face joking around with Floyd in the post fight and comparing that to how he looked after Diaz 1... there's no way I fight UFC again.
> 
> Reportedly Conor made upwards of $130 million, that puts Money at well over the $200 million mark.



I hope this helps revolutionize UFC from a fighter stand point. 

If I'm CM, I don't fight for less than 8mil purse, I need some return in PPV sales, an all access type show. Become the face of the UFC in every way possible.

CM just increased the popularity of UFC through this fight


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2017)

theBarbarian1532 said:


> I appreciate both fighters. I love how CM fights in the Octagon and appreciate FM boxing skills he displayed over his career.
> 
> Coming into the fight CM, in his words said the fight wouldn't last 4rds, 2 rounds, and finally 1rd.
> 
> ...



They both talked out of their ass, if you want to separate specific comments as shit talking. Floyd said he would fight in the octagon, fight with 4 oz. gloves, etc. Again, all part of the game. Conor ended up being wrong, but I think he 100% believed he could KO FM inside 4 rounds. I've never seen anyone with a self belief like CM has. 

I thought the stoppage was early, but either way CM was going to lose the fight. That being said, no one is handing out a participation medal. The fact is that a complete amateur fought the arguably greatest boxer ever, and took it 10 rounds. Not too shabby.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> For myself- don't confuse an objective evaluation of Floyd and disrespect. Dominating this fight is Floyd winning every round and knocking Conor out in less than 6. Just because we say, 'Floyd is supposed to be this never before seen wizard he looked pretty mortal against a guy with no fights' isn't disrespect.
> 
> The contention that Floyd carried Conor is a little odd. He almost carried Conor right to the 12th and a judges scorecard, which would have shown he only won 8 rounds, maybe less.



Don't confuse me saying there's a lack of respect means utter disrespect. But disregard, yes.

Go look at the judges score cards, they say 2/3 says FM won every Rd but the 1st.

1/3 gives CM the first 3.

So, he didn't almost carry CM to the 12th, he TKO'd him a minute into the 10th.

Just as FM said, he's not who he was 2, 4,6, or 10 years ago but had enough to beat CM. That's fact.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

CDG said:


> They both talked out of their ass, if you want to separate specific comments as shit talking. Floyd said he would fight in the octagon, fight with 4 oz. gloves, etc. Again, all part of the game. Conor ended up being wrong, but I think he 100% believed he could KO FM inside 4 rounds. I've never seen anyone with a self belief like CM has.
> 
> I thought the stoppage was early, but either way CM was going to lose the fight. That being said, no one is handing out a participation medal. The fact is that a complete amateur fought the arguably greatest boxer ever, and took it 10 rounds. Not too shabby.



So, he fought the best boxer ever (arguably) at 40 with a 2 year layoff.

Remember when Royce fought MH?

Or Ali v Holmes

I understand this doesn't correlate exactly but my point is hanging with the best ever, when they are 6 years out of their prime... come on man. Stop


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2017)

theBarbarian1532 said:


> So, he fought the best boxer ever (arguably) at 40 with a 2 year layoff.
> 
> Remember when Royce fought MH?
> 
> ...



You're only acknowledging one side of the argument. If that's how you want to play it, cool. I don't get why people are so intent on acting like this was a total epic fail for Conor.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

CDG said:


> You're only acknowledging one side of the argument. If that's how you want to play it, cool. I don't get why people are so intent on acting like this was a total epic fail for Conor.



It was not an epic fail, not at all. Please re-read all my comments.

CM did not go out there and embarrass himself.

He and the UFC will do amazing numbers after this. BUT

He did not hurt Floyd once, only landed 111 punches because FM stood in front of him. Landed 111 punches and didn't even cut FM and had failing cardio from the 4th round on. Fact.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm pissed CM doesn't have real punching power comparable to 140lb boxers, I was lead to believe he did. Lol

From round 1 it was clear CM was not going to KO FM


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 28, 2017)

theBarbarian1532 said:


> He did not hurt Floyd once, only landed 111 punches because FM stood in front of him. Landed 111 punches and didn't even cut FM and had failing cardio from the 4th round on. Fact.



I'm kinda sorta willing to concede some of  this to you.  I would disagree that CM's cardio was shit from the 4th on...I thought he looked pretty solid until later into the 6th or 7th.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 28, 2017)

CDG said:


> @Locksteady, it's clear you have some sort of emotional attachment to this fight.


It seems clear that many people did, based on their responses on this thread.  This is the equivalent of noticing that oxygen is a component of the air we breathe. 





CDG said:


> Whether it's unrequited love for Conor that you just won't admit, or an MMA guy kicked the shit of you at some point, or whatever it is, just chill the fuck out.


Does that mean stop posting embarrassing image-based and video evidence of McGregor's battery?  Does that mean stop presenting strong and unpopular views about his performance in this thread?  Why are you responding so strongly to either of the above?





CDG said:


> CM didn't get schooled. Shit talking is part of the game, and Floyd was in the unique position of being out talked during the press conferences. You're making ridiculous arguments, so give it a rest.


Arguments don't need to be made in light of video evidence, but there is no fault in pointing out what happened to lead to those results.  He predictably fell into the trap of an experienced boxer who let him wear himself out with weak arm punches for a few rounds, pulled him into deep water, and then surgically took him apart when he decided to start swinging back in any serious way five rounds into the fight.

Result:  Mayweather's punch shut down McGregor's mouth.


----------



## theBarbarian1532 (Aug 28, 2017)

The 4th round is when FM walking down CM gets obvious, regard for what CM has to offer.

Additionally CM mouth is open, hands are very low.

Last 30 seconds of the 4th, he's lunging at FM to hug


----------



## sah2117 (Aug 28, 2017)

Locksteady said:


> Does that mean stop posting embarrassing image-based and video evidence of McGregor's battery? Does that mean stop presenting strong and unpopular views about his performance in this thread?


It means stop being a dick about it.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 28, 2017)

Alright. I thought I was pretty fucking clear. 

@Locksteady , leave it alone. If everyone's telling you you're being a dick, it's a good probability that you're actually being a dick. Alter your tone going forward. 

Everyone else with a tag that isn't red, go about your business.


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 28, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Alright. I thought I was pretty fucking clear.
> 
> @Locksteady , leave it alone. If everyone's telling you you're being a dick, it's a good probability that you're actually being a dick. Alter your tone going forward.
> 
> Everyone else with a tag that isn't red, go about your business.


Copy that.  Back in my lane.


----------



## Dienekes (Aug 28, 2017)

Reading this thread and thinking about the amount of collective fitness/combat knowledge on this site, I am amazed at some of the comments. It's quite obvious that those who box/grew up boxing feel vindicated, and now, have proof to throw in the face of every cocksucker that takes MMA classes for 6 months then talks about how boxing/(insert inferior form of martial arts here) ain't shit, and wouldn't last 10 seconds in MMA. That's great, the outcome that everyone kind of expected, but really didn't hope for because no one likes Mayweather, happened. 

Now, really think about this from a perspective that we continuously hear given to wannabe's. SAID-principle. Wanna get better at running, rucking, or fucking? Do that. We constantly hear stories about the old man who whoops the young highschool sports stud at something they've been doing for 10, 12, even 15 years. "They're half my age". Well yea, you've been doing [insert here] for how many years now? Your localized muscular endurance is specifically trained for that, your neural pathways fire together much faster and with less effort, and your energy systems are prepared for that type of activity. You absolutely should be better than that young man at said event. You've been doing it for years. Go beat them at their game.

I'll use myself for example. I can embarrass my dad in just about any aspect of fitness because I've been training for a while now, have 30 pounds on him, and he's smoked for 35 years. Now, put us in the woods running a chainsaw all day, and the old man will work circles around me for weeks to come. Why? Because he did that for the majority of his adult life. He knows the perfect angle to cut, how to hold the saw for better leverage, and just all around knowledge that only comes from repeated experience. Same for the big badass that gets his ass whooped in Jiu-Jitsu for the first time by someone significantly smaller and probably carrying a little something around the mid-section.

To Mayweather and McGregor. For nearly 30 years, Mayweather trained nothing but throwing punches and defending against them for extended bouts of time. 30 YEARS, no defending against kicks, takedowns, grappling, or putting that all together. Just "bobbing and weaving" and punching. Not only that, but he was the absolute best in the entire fucking world at what he did. He clearly should win. Bragging about it is like bragging that Michael Phelps beat Usain Bolt in the pool. Both phenomenal athletes, but again SAID.

I also saw something about Conor's punching power compared to people much smaller than him. According to research, it takes years and years of focused training for an athlete to reach roughly 95% of his body's full athletic potential. Before the fight they posted the "stats" for each fighter. I, too, was surprised to see that Conor had a 70% power rating, and Mayweather had something like 90%+ given everything that I've heard about McGregor's power. Thinking about it now though, that's roughly the difference between a 500lb and a 700lb+ deadlift. Incredible difference. Add that to the same difference in speed and precision. It's a recipe for disaster. As far as Mayweather coming out of retirement. Give a legitimately competitive marathon runner a year and a half off, then six months to train again. He'll be in the top 20% again no doubt.

So yes, the predictable outcome happened. However, McGregor stood in the ring and lasted damn near the entire fight against the undisputed champion of the world given the ridiculous differences in preparedness and training. Mother fucker showed some true grit and should be commended. McGregor has nothing left to prove and should have earned the respect of even those that don't like him. On the other hand, I remember being confused during the first round because it didn't even look like Mayweather threw a punch in the first round. Sitting and thinking about it now, at that level, a little cockiness and a dropped guard can result in your ass on the mat. Mayweather wasn't letting that happen either.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 28, 2017)

theBarbarian1532 said:


> I appreciate both fighters. I love how CM fights in the Octagon and appreciate FM boxing skills he displayed over his career.
> 
> Coming into the fight CM, in his words said the fight wouldn't last 4rds, 2 rounds, and finally 1rd.
> 
> ...


Again, maybe my standards of boxing are skewed.  But when you bend over, turn around and cover up like Floyd did that's not dominating the sport.  The referee was definitely garbage and the judges were garbage.

Did Floyd win, yep, sure as shit did.  First Three rounds were all Conor, four and five contentious but I'll give Floyd.  The last five, all Floyd.  And yet McGregor is barely bruised.  That's not domination.  Domination is an actual knock out early.  Floyd is the greatest defensive boxer ever at the moment, and he just let an amateur last ten rounds, is that not a joke to you?  There's literally no reason for him to let it go that far...unless...unless McGregor pushed him.  Which is what happened.  I'm a boxing and MMA fan, but pure boxing fans kill me with their takes like this.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2017)

Dienekes said:


> Reading this thread and thinking about the amount of collective fitness/combat knowledge on this site, I am amazed at some of the comments. It's quite obvious that those who box/grew up boxing feel vindicated, and now, have proof to throw in the face of every cocksucker that takes MMA classes for 6 months then talks about how boxing/(insert inferior form of martial arts here) ain't shit, and wouldn't last 10 seconds in MMA. That's great, the outcome that everyone kind of expected, but really didn't hope for because no one likes Mayweather, happened.
> 
> Now, really think about this from a perspective that we continuously hear given to wannabe's. SAID-principle. Wanna get better at running, rucking, or fucking? Do that. We constantly hear stories about the old man who whoops the young highschool sports stud at something they've been doing for 10, 12, even 15 years. "They're half my age". Well yea, you've been doing [insert here] for how many years now? Your localized muscular endurance is specifically trained for that, your neural pathways fire together much faster and with less effort, and your energy systems are prepared for that type of activity. You absolutely should be better than that young man at said event. You've been doing it for years. Go beat them at their game.
> 
> ...



Awesome post.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 28, 2017)

Brendan Schaub was on the inside of Floyd's camp and he and Rogan are talking about it live:


----------



## Teufel (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't get all the debate. I saw this coming a mile away. Floyd Mayweather is a phenomenal boxer. I wouldn't call him the greatest of all time or anything but he is certainly one of the best boxers of this decade. McGregor had almost zero chance of defeating Mayweather in a boxing ring with boxing rules. Things would have been different in the Octagon obviously or on a tennis court, golf course, or foosball table. 

I would have like to see how Tyson would have fared in UFC when he was in his prime before he went to jail and went crazy. I still think Ali was the greatest boxer of all time but Tyson was something else. Imagine all that power and savagery in the octagon. He certainly would lack grappling skills but a Mike Tyson punch in a UFC glove would kill a horse.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 28, 2017)

Tyson was also very determined and dedicated to his craft. I think he would have applied that energy to round himself out as an MMA fighter. Its not easy for a 5'10 fighter to dominate the heavy weight division against bigger and taller opponents. I remember how mad people would get when they paid $100 bucks for a 30 second fight.

Sports Illustrated once asked Mike Tyson which boxer, of any era and weight class, he would like to fight. He said Floyd Mayweather. I would love to see how one of the greatest defensive boxers would fare against the greatest puncher of all time (assuming they were both magically in the same weight class).


----------



## Locksteady (Aug 28, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Sports Illustrated once asked Mike Tyson which boxer, of any era and weight class, he would like to fight. He said Floyd Mayweather. I would love to see how one of the greatest defensive boxers would fare against the greatest puncher of all time (assuming they were both magically in the same weight class).


I could get behind that or a Sugar Ray Leonard and Mayweather Jr. fight both in their primes.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 29, 2017)

Mike Tyson was also asked what was his best punch, to which he responded, "It was when I fought Robin in Steve Lott's apartment. She really offended me and I went BAM. She flew backwards, hitting every wall in the apartment," Tyson recalled. "That was the best punch I've ever thrown in my entire life." 

I respect him as a fighter but he was a terrible human being. So is Mayweather.


----------

